# mop sauce for butts



## doctor phreak (Jun 14, 2008)

hey i found this reciepe on a mop sauce for pork butts..like to see if anybody has ever use a mop like this and ws it good...

1 - 10.5 oz can beef broth
1-1/3 cup of water
3/4 cup worchestershire
1/2 cup cider vinegar
1/3 cup canola or vegtable oil
1 tsp msg
1 tsp dry mustard
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp red pepper flakes

mix all ingrediants
mop butts during smoking


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 14, 2008)

That sounds really good Mike. Thanks for posting this, I'll give it a try.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 14, 2008)

I personally like my butts tasting like Pork, not beef broth....
Give it a shot and let us know how it is!


----------



## tn_bbq (Jun 14, 2008)

Interesting. 
I inject my pork butts.  I typically don't mop them.  I do know folks that spritz them with fruit juice, but i'm not sure how much that helps.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Jun 14, 2008)

after mine hit around 140... and before 165-170 when i wrap i spray them with a combo of worchestershire/100% apple juice/ and dark rum mixed in a spray bottle.... and when i wrap...  i spray it down good and seal her up.... for the rest of the time


----------

